# Some extra Bluegill questions



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Probably should have posted this here but I just discovered this forum.

Here are my questions about bluegill from the central ohio post I made:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=235434

Any answers you may be able to provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

You should repost your questions in the thread, most people aren't going to thread jump to answer a question.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

